# My coveted boy turned to a girl..



## WantingABubba

.
 



Attached Files:







3d 2.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## c.m.c

Hi, I'm new here, this is my first post here.

I was scanned last week...we were convinced it was a boy! As I have a girl I was delighted! Today at the scan it's defo a girl

My DH doesn't want to know gender so I feel like I'm disappointing him by not being able to give him a son.

I know exactly how you feel, you're not selfish!! I wanted a girl all my life, now I have my daughter I just wanted a Son for my DH!!

I love that my dd will have a sister but I feel sad about the boy thing too 

I've been feeling strange all day, wish I didnt know now


----------



## jenniferttc1

:hugs: It's okay to feel a little sad about it. I think all women secretly imagine, or feel they are having a certain gender and when they are told otherwise, it takes a moment to collect your self. You will love her once she is here :) 
You always have another chance next time around as I'm assuming she is your first? 
My husband was a little disappointed this baby is our second boy, but he's came around and knows he will love him to pieces just like our first son. 
Maybe your daughter will have dimples and curly hair :) If anyone in your family has dimples, you have good chances. I have 1 dimple and my husband has one dimple (we have them on opposite cheeks) and our son has the biggest dimples on both cheeks.


----------



## Katt36

You can go read my post in gender disappointment. I was absolutely devastated to hear at 15 weeks that I am having my third boy. Especially since this is my last and final.
Your not selfish at all and I really do understand your feelings. I can tell you this a few weeks has passed and I am feeling much better. So the feelings will pass. At first I was upset I even got the early scan. But now I am glad because my 20 week scan won't surprise me. Unless of course my boy turns to girl, in which case I would be delighted. Hang in there your not alone. Big xxxx


----------



## LadySekhmetDJ

I'm VERY close with my Mom, so I wanted to have similar relationship if I had a girl. So far, it looks like I'm having a boy (12 weeks, it's sorta "obvious"), but if it is a boy, he would be able to carry the family name as there's no other boys with my DH's last name. I also was never close to my brother, so I don't hang out with "boys", so I am SLIGHTLY disappointed, but thought of it as a positive way.

Perhaps this will give you a perfect opportunity to be the mother that you wished you had! That's how I see it!

Hugs


----------



## Sweedot

I felt exactly as you did when I found out I was expecting a girl at my 16 week private gender determination in my last pregnancy. I always, always wanted a boy, I tried to keep my feelings to myself and didn't discuss my preference with my husband, but like you, had a bad relationship it's my mother and felt a boy would be more special. When they showed me those three lines I about died inside. I wanted to bawl my eyes out right then and there but I pushed the sadness away and just tried to get on withit. It didn't help the right after the scan when my dh called his mother, she was so bitter and unethusiastic because she wanted a boy...she said girls were winey and difficult and I think right then and there I snapped out of it, I suddenly felt very defensive and protective. We told her the name on the phone and she made such a huge commotion and couldn't hide her dislike of our choice, I did burst into tears. I think the whole of the pregnancy I felt disappointment, my friends were expecting boys and I was filled with jealousy.

I gave birth to my little girl and I have to admit, it affected my bonding, I didn't bond immediately, it took a few weeks but them as time passed the love just blossomed and grew. I see her with my husband and she IS his absolute princess, I don't even see the gender anymore, she's just, the child we were destined to have. I adore her, so much so, when I got pregnancy again,I wanted...ANOTHER girl, as soon as I got my bp, I washed all her beautiful baby clothes and hung them up, I never even looked at a boy outfit. Then at my 20 week scan, it's a boy they said and I think my heart broke again, for the opposite reason. Lol.

I'm still not as enthused about having a boy as I'd like to be. I know my daughter is thrilled, my husband I think has apreference for a girl, but he's excited, my mother in law is oer joyed , so much so, it sickens me, I detest her blatant favouritism. I'm confident that my feelings will again resolve as they did with my daughter. People tell me, oh you're so lucky to have one of each, you're done now, even asking if I'm having my tubes tied...I still think hubby and I will want to try for another girl. We always envisioned three daughters, now we need to make room for a son.


----------

